# blood suckers



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

the kid's would like these


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Ohhhhhh, I love these! Looks like a slide under my biology microscope.... Where's the "How to"?


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

I saw this on facebook there called Vampire Blood Lollipops how to on intructables,i don't know how to link page ,it looked easy to make


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's the link for you, LOTD

http://www.instructables.com/id/Vampire-Blood-Lollipops/


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks like a fun party!


----------

